# Family unity visa for de-facto spouse



## Riom (Apr 30, 2010)

I've had a permanent resident card for Mexico for a few years.

Since then, I've met the (Australian) woman who is now my de-facto wife under Australian law. We're registered as a couple on the New South Wales (Australia) relationship register (we spend time in Australia as well as Mexico and other countries).

Has anybody ever used that or some similar partnership certificate from other places instead of a marriage certificate, to prove you're are a couple, when applying for the two year temporary residency for a spouse under family unity? 

We plan to apply within Mexico.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

There is an obvious question to be asked, but I'll leave it to the OP's imagination. (grin)


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I’m pretty sure the document you describe should work. In the Mexican Immigration legislation the term used for common-law or de facto spouse is “concubine” (either male or female - no gender discrimination here, folks). When I first read the legislation several years ago, I laughed out loud when I read that, imagining kings and their harams of concubines, until I realized that is the term used for a common-law partner. 

Here is a Google translation of the pertinent legislation - too early in the morning to bother doing the translation myself. At the bottom of the post is the link to the actual government website with this information. 

“In the case of being a concubine of a Mexican or a foreigner with temporary residence or permanent residence in the national territory, you must present a document certifying concubinage in accordance with the civil legislation or document proving equivalent to the concubinage granted by the competent authority of the country of origin or residence of the foreigner, stating that the interested party and the Mexican or temporary or permanent resident have lived together in a constant and permanent manner for the corresponding period”

https://www.gob.mx/tramites/ficha/cambio-a-residente-temporal-por-vinculo-familiar/INM828


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

You will need to have whatever paperwork from Australia you have confirming your relationship with your Australian "concubine" translated into Spanish by a certified Mexican translator.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

ojosazules11 said:


> I’m pretty sure the document you describe should work. In the Mexican Immigration legislation the term used for common-law or de facto spouse is “concubine” (either male or female - no gender discrimination here, folks). When I first read the legislation several years ago, I laughed out loud when I read that, imagining kings and their harams of concubines, until I realized that is the term used for a common-law partner.


Under Mexican law, same as a spouse. When I was going over the migra forms I quipped to my wife of 27 years that I liked the term _concubine_ instead... and nearly got smacked.


----------

